# Great T-Shirt for CCW



## dubdoc (Aug 10, 2006)

Sumbled upon this and thought it funny at first, then it clicked, no more dreaded "ride up" of my shirt.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens_shirts/95587.aspx?

In 2002, in the cause of modesty and good taste, we introduced the Longtail T. A little bit of innovation - three more inches of shirt body length - solved an age old problem: the infamous, much feared Plumber's Butt. Suddenly, the guys who bend over when they work had new respectability. They were better able to stay in the good graces of clients and stop frightening unsuspecting passersby.

Still, the comments and ideas for improvements poured in - from all kinds of guys on all kinds of jobs. Take the scratchy neck tag out, they said. So we did. Beef up the fabric, they advised. So we did. Soon, the improved Longtail T debuted, loaded with work-friendly comfort and ruggedness any tradesman in any field can appreciate. Today, it's one of the best work shirts you can buy. Best of all, it still covers your back side. Keeps you from sharing too much of yourself at the job site. Now there's no excuse. Imported.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Yup mama always told me to just say no to crack:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

